# Puppy Weights



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Bunni Blu was born this past November, 1. 
Does anyone have a puppy really close to the same age and know its weight?
She went to the vet a couple of days ago and I want to know how her weight compares to other puppies her age. 

Thanks!!!
Dawna

Or if anyone who is more organized than I am kept records of what their havs weighed at approx. 5 months.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was basically a pound for every month is almost 9 months and 8.5 lbs...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby is 5.5 mos and is 8 lbs. At 5 mos, Kodi was about 6 lbs. Shelby is a bigger puppy than Kodi was. Kodi was next to smallest in his litter. I don't know where Shelby fit in her litter, but the breeder told me she was on the big side.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester turns 6 months this weekend, and I think he is around 9-10 lbs.
He is not big, just solid~!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is 9 months and weighs 10.3 lbs.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

At 4.5 months, Sam weighed 8lbs. He is now almost 15 months and is 15lbs. The last judge I showed him under told me he was too fat He has a show on Sunday, I wonder what this judge will think 

You didn't say how much Bunni Blu weighed


----------



## DD and Sue (Mar 3, 2007)

DD is 10.5 months and has just cleared 7lbs a few weeks ago. She is small but sturdy too. I knew she would be a smaller dog - her father is 10lbs and mom is just over. It was concerning a few months ago because she seemed to stay at 5.5 lbs for some time and even lost a bit at one point. 

She's never been much of an eater but there are times when she licks the bowl clean!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo was born Nov 5th!! He was weighed 2 weeks ago and he weighed in at 5.8lbs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Debbie, now I don't feel so bad. Sam seems to be about the same size range as Shelby. You can really see the difference in bodytype when I give them a bath. Shelbie's hind legs are like chicken thighs, nice and meety. Kodi is much leaner. She is a big-boned girl


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks y'all!!
Bunni weighs 5.3lbs.
Dawna


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

OZzy was born September 5th and weight 9.8 lbs at the vet yeasterday.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lola was 9mos on 3/20 and weighs 10lbs. now. At 5mos she was 6 1/2 lbs.
She loves to eat and I am surprised that she does not weigh more.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my gosh. Cash was born on November 9th and is 9+ lbs already. I think he is going to be a BIG hav. He weighed in at 9 lbs 3 weeks ago at the vets and I am sure he's grown since then. I may have one of those 20lb havs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is a big hav. He is 10 months and weighs almost 17 pounds. He was a singleton (the only one in his litter) so he has been big since day 1. I wish I had kept track of his weight better over the months so I could tell you where he was at each month interval. He has not put on any weight in the last 2 months or so. He loves to eat, but isn't fat, just a very solid dog.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay, I have a little guy. Skiver was weighed last saturday at the vet's at 19 weeks and weighed 2.9 pounds. (he was born Nov 4th) But since then he already weighs 3.07 (he had hook worm), so I think he will be gaining a lot more now! He now eats like crazy and is no longer picky, so I think it was the hook worm.

Now that we have all the buggies out from the 'previous lodging facility' that he was at, I think he will be gaining faster. But the vet said he will be on the small side.

But good things come in small packages!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Another big boy over here with Ricky weighing in at 16 lbs just now!  He was 15 two weeks ago, but last week, he was closer to 14 ... go figure! He is 8 1/2 mths. old. His mom and dad both weigh 10 lbs, so we thought he'd be about that but he has better ideas I guess. 

Our new boy is only 2 weeks younger than Ricky, so almost 8 mths. now and I think he weighs 8 lbs. ! He's much smaller.

There are variations in how much Havs weigh, but I think the norm is between 8 to 13 lbs. 

Now Skyver is one tiny Hav!! I'm glad to hear he's got the bugs out of his system.. .poor little guy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, we have quite a range in our little Havs. 

I am glad to hear that Skyver is doing better and gaining. He is lucky to have such a wonderful mommy.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am also happy to hear Skiver is doing better now. It is great he now is in good hands.  I am 5'1" and yes, I agree 100% with you when you stated : "Good things come in small packages"


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks everybody for all the encouragement you gave me and Skiver while he was struggling 

He's got a pretty good Daddy, too!

Now we just have to teach him that Kleenex is NOT a fun toy......<sigh>


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

jolynn said:


> Now we just have to teach him that Kleenex is NOT a fun toy......<sigh>


Sure it is!!! We call Bugsy our four legged paper shreder.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Lotsa Luck, Jolynn! When you figure out how to get him to quit, let me know! Vicki


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our puppy class taught us to teach them "drop it" and Logan learned it immed. He also learned "leave it": very quickly also. If they dont have it yet, you say leave it, and treat them if they move away. You can throw a treat while they are on leash & dont let them far enought to get it, say leave it and then treat them. Once they have that down, show them the treat and when they go for it on the floor cover it with your hand and say leave it. When they pull away treat then from the other hand,. With drop it, I just very sternly say to Logan, ":drop it" and he does & we have a love fest. Yesterday I was cutting roses & a leaf dropped which he got & I didnt know. I walked into the family room & saw it in his mouth. The second he saw me, he sucked it into his mouth - I said "drop it" and he literaly spit it out. 
So far it has worked with socks, underwear, slippers, tissues & leaves.


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*Dog weights*

Dizzy at 25 weeks 7 pounds (now weighs 9.4)
Trooper at 27 weeks 12.2 (weighs in at a hefty 17.5) but is in height standard
Zorro at 27 weeks 5.5 (very small and never quite made standard)
Champ (Dizzy & Trooper's son) 10 pounds at 6 months

I have weights before and after those dates if you need them.
Chris Disser


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking at Dusty's vet records, she was 5 lb, 15 oz at about 16 weeks, and 7 lb, 6 oz at 5 months. 9 lb at 8 months, and 9.8 lb at about 10 months. She hasn't been to the vet since then, but I think she's about 10 pounds. She'll be a year next week.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Cash got his rabies shot today and at 4 and half months he is 12lbs... (I knew he had a labrador's tail) Well it will be interesting to see how big he gets....


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW! That's a big havanese boy you have there!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go Cash!! lol Every time I see that thumbnail of him, I see Ricky. Too sweet!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Laurief, we had our Rotweiller trained like that. Didn't matter what he had in his mouth, if we told him to release, it came out. We are getting more serious on the training now. It seemed easier to train the rottie. This guy is so darned cute, I have to steel myself not to laugh at him during a training session!

Like when we are trying to get him to come, and we poke our finger on the floor in front of us, say 'come', and he decides that is an excellent time to runlikehell! I think he feels his main goal in life is to make mommy laugh and be happy. But he is so smart, he is learning the commands pretty well. That is one of the next ones we plan on working on, since it's finally nicer her in Michigan, and we're outside more. He picks up everything!

And he is gaining more weight. 

Oh....and I'm checking out breeders....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow Missy - you got one big - little boy. 

Joanne - so you are going to be an expectant mommy soon.  Congrats!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston was born Dec. 26, 2006. Last week at the vets he weighed 3.7 lbs.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max will be 6 months on April 8th, he was weighed last week during his neutering....7lbs 12oz, but I've got a feeling he's going to be on the small side.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I feel like I have a little pint size guy....almost all the rest of you have such big dogs! But then again, he had a rough start. DH says the way he is eating, he'll be HUGE before too long. LOL

We do keep his food out all the time, we don't keep him on a schedule, per the vet's suggestion. Just to encourage him to eat, as he was not eating well before. And we've added egg yolk to his diet, which he really loves.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh my Cash is huge! 12 lbs at 4 and 1/2 months....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino will be 16 mos. on April 7 and he weighs 12.8! Vicki


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Derian just weighed in at 5 months old at a whopping 8 pounds even. No more than he eats I am surprised he is gaining weight.  He will grab a nibble or two, then a slurp of water then off to the races.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

what a tiny guy!1 Logan weighed in at 9.5 at 5months. My Lily is 17 lbs and Lexi 14 - 15 lbs - I must just grow them big!! Just like they mommy!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Just checked out their weights. At 19 weeks old Mojito is 9 lbs and Bruiser 8 lbs. Funny how two dogs from the same litter look so different and vary in size and type of coat.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, you guys have some big Havs!!!
It never stop to amaze me how much varience there is in the sizes, coats and faces of Havs!!! There trully is one for every taste.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

When Oreo weighed in this morning before his neutering he weighed 7.4 lbs. He is 5 months old. Can any guestimate how heavy he could be fullgrown?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> When Oreo weighed in this morning before his neutering he weighed 7.4 lbs. He is 5 months old. Can any guestimate how heavy he could be fullgrown?


Good luck with the surgery today, le us know how Oreo is doing.
As far as weight, I've found ot that there is now real way to tell. Bugsy weighed in at 10.2 lbs at the time of the surgery (the same on my electronic scale at hom) when he was either 6 1/2 or 7 months. I just weighed him this morning and he is now 10.5 lbs. I know that it will fill out a bit, so guess Bugsy will probably be between 11.5 and 12 lbs.

If I had to guess on Oreo, I would between 10 and 11 lbs.


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Casper weighed in at 12 lbs, 2 oz. at 6 months. He is a larger size hav I think.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Is there a way of predicting a Hav's full grown weight based upon a weight at some stage of puppyhood? I know that some breeds double their weight at 14 weeks. Would this be true for Hav's?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think there is a really reliable formula. We've had the heaviest puppy in a litter not be the largest adult from their litter more than a few times.


----------

